# Lake without weeds



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

There are no weeds in this lake and every fishing article recommends to fish along weeds. The only structure is a few areas with Christmas trees and some artificial structure, but what about the rest of the lake? Any advice for fishing this lake?


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

"Structure" can also include breaks,points,and dropoffs.If your lake has minimal obvious structure like blowdowns,stumps,rock,etc. then fish the above mentioned thoroughly.Active fish SHOULD be on tops of the dropoffs,points,etc and neutral fish lower.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm working the points and drop-offs, but fishing is still slow this year.


----------

